# Macrom Synthesis 1000



## bernat (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, I need the service manual for the Macrom synthesis 1000 or the help to someone for the identification of some components.


----------



## gamma_ed (Jul 30, 2009)

I also like to have a schematic, anyone who can help ?


----------

